# My hedgie is from a huge litter!



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

So my baby was from a litter of 10 BABIES! holy cowwww. When I was told this and read about litters of hedgehogs, I was shocked! 

Has anyone else ever experienced a litter that big or bigger even???


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

The largest litter I've ever heard of was 11 babies. With a litter that size though, it's sad, the babies will be small and weak for a while from having to spread the milk through such a large number of them.


----------



## nikkibeast (Dec 10, 2010)

LizardGirl said:


> The largest litter I've ever heard of was 11 babies. With a litter that size though, it's sad, the babies will be small and weak for a while from having to spread the milk through such a large number of them.


Yeah, three of them died within the first week and then another died last week because he was the smallest of the current seven.. I have seen like litters of 2 - 5 most commonly. I was wondering if anyone else has had such a big litter, I was stunned :lol:


----------

